# Gabriel Knight Sins of the Fathers



## S0l4ris451 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ist jemand von euch schon am vierten Tag und kann mir erklären was ich am Dachboden der Großmutter mit der Uhr machen soll? Die Komplettlösungen die vorhanden sind beziehen sich alle auf das Original aber nicht auf die Anniversary Edition!? lg


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe musst du eine bestimmte Uhrzeit einstellen, dann öffnet sich eine in der Uhr eingebrachte Geheimschublade mit besonderem Inhalt.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja drei Uhr wenn s nach der Komplettlösung für das Original geht, nur passiert bei der Anniversary Edition gar nix! Die is nämlich ein bissi anders aufgebaut und die Lösungshilfe für das Original is daher nur bedingt brauchbar...angeblich müssen sich die Symbole auch mitdrehen?! Und noch was is komisch, wenn ich die Spielinterne Lösungshilfe aufruf wird mir da keine Hilfe mehr angezeigt. Blöde Sache denn das Spiel is durchaus unterhaltsam...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm... Dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen wenn die Änderungen an den Rätseln vorgenommen haben.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (20. Oktober 2014)

Spielt das Game sonst noch jemand und weiß weiter bei dem Uhrenrätsel???


----------



## HanFred (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin leider noch nicht so weit, werde aber bestimmt wieder hier vorbei schauen.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, habs geschafft! Einfach die Symbole drehen, den Drachen oben und auf drei Uhr stellen!!! lg


----------



## HanFred (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich war halt so scharf auf Dreamfall, dass ich das erstmal durchgezockt habe. Gabriel kommt auch noch dran. Schön, dass du es herausgefunden hast.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Hanfred, wenn du Dreamfall durch hast kannst du mir sicher helfen!? Und zwar brauch ich ein Geschenk für das Mädel in Chinatown um die Lady zu treffen? Weiss jetzt ihren Namen nicht aber das Mädel steht vor den Booten am Markt!? LG


----------



## svd (26. Oktober 2014)

Diese weißen bauchigen Weinflasche sehen teuer und edel aus.


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2014)

Genau. Man kann das "Geld" übrigens direkt mit der streitenden Händlerin benutzen. Da stand ich erst selber auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## S0l4ris451 (26. Oktober 2014)

OK danke, werd bei Gelegenheit mal reinschauen....LG


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2014)

So, hab mir mal einige Gameplay-Videos angesehen, und... Ach, ich weiss nicht.
Die optische Frische und die Animationen gefallen mir, die Hintergründe sehen teils gut, teils weniger gut aus... Der aufgemotzte Soundtrack klingt auch gelungen... Aber die Sprachausgabe... Ohne Curry und Rimini, da geht soviel Atmo in den Dialogen verloren...

Naja, wenn's mal weniger als nen Zehner kosten sollte, werd ich es mir vielleicht gönnen. Das Original aber hüte ich nachwievor wie nen Schatz. ^^


----------



## S0l4ris451 (26. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt die Sprachausgabe is echt gewöhnungsbedürftig! Aber spätestens in Afrika wird's dann richtig spannend. Ich kenn das Original ausserdem gar nicht...von daher find ich trotzdem das die Neuauflage trotz schlechter Synchro was wert is. Muss aber gestehen das ich ja auch keinen Cent dafür bezahlt habe, also hab ich nix verloren ausser Zeit und von der hab ich genug


----------

